# Pan Seared Rib-Eye Steak with Herb Butter



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

For those times that one wants a pan seared .

Bone in Rib-Eye Sided with a Shrimp Ceveeche Salad and a Potato Suzette.

Marinate over night with some kosher coarse salt, lemon peel, rosemary, thyme and garlic wrapped in plastic overnight.

Next day bring steak to room temp, ( 30-60 min ) heat cast iron to med high ( no oils) salt both side with coarse kosher salt, some fresh grind white pepper then lightly brush steak with pure Olive Oil .

Sear and let the crust form.. 5-8 min depending on thickness. Sear edges and then flip over and add 3 Tablespoons butter and additional garlic, rosemary, thyme and lop on top as steak is searing..

Bring to 130-135 degrees for med-rare after a rest of 10 min


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

WOW!
Well played boss man!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Okay, Steak is my weakness. That looks awesome. Med Rare Ribeye....is my alltime fav!!!!!!


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2005)

Unbelievable! He does it Again.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Beautiful!! But I have a question? Why white pepper? Coarse, fresh ground black pepper has always made me happy on my steaks. Just curious.

Later
R3F


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Red3Fish said:


> Beautiful!! But I have a question? Why white pepper? Coarse, fresh ground black pepper has always made me happy on my steaks. Just curious.
> 
> Later
> R3F


Same thought here. Can't be aesthetics due to the heavy seer.

Very good lookin grub as usual.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Red3Fish said:


> Beautiful!! But I have a question? Why white pepper? Coarse, fresh ground black pepper has always made me happy on my steaks. Just curious.
> 
> Later
> R3F


There is a distinct diffence to me. Fresh ground White pepper is a bit more hot in taste and has more of an earthiness flavor. I don't need color on that steak.lol Just Flava. Just going above the rim for a slam dunk..

Many folks dont even know white pepper exists. If not, pick some up and try is out on a aesthetic dish or sheet.. anything that you add pepper too .


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

White peppers definitely got alot more kick that black pepper. I use the white quite a bit on chinese food and especially in gumbo/cajun grub. Good stuff.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks Capt.!! I knew it existed all my life, but thought it was just for appearance sake. It is now on my shopping list!! I like pepper flavor and a little hot is even better!

Thanks
R3F

PS.....your avitar looks a lot like me when about 37. Quit the corporate world, not married, no kids, bought a sailboat, and went to seed for a couple of years just sailing, fishing, drinking, smoking (not a pipe LOL), growing a beard and long hair and entertaining the girls!! They LIKE sailboats. Jimmy Buffet was my hero.


----------

